# What new outboard



## Vining (Aug 28, 2012)

I have decided to go Yamaha with a new outboard for my Gheenoe LT 25. I presently have a 9.9 on it but want more power. So do I go 20 or 25. Is the 25 worth the additional weight? Are there other features that makes one better between the two?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

A lot of guys run the 20hp Tohatsu 4-strokes on their LT25's and they certainly perform well enough. Most are getting right around 30mph out of them. Personally, I prefer a 25hp 2-stroke, which when properly propped, tuned and tweaked can approach 35mph. Of course, you're limited to used with a 2-stroke, and they'll suck up 2-3 times the fuel per trip. As for the 4-stroke weight, I wouldn't worry about it too much. Lot's of LT25 owners put much heavier 40, 50 or even 60hp motors on them and other than a slight draft increase, they perform just fine.


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

what he said^

had a 25 merc on mine, did around 28-30 mph. but always wanted more speed..if you HAVE to get a new motor, go big.. the weight isnt going to make a big difference, its a gheenoe! already shallow, unless youre boat has a bunch of crap


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

The gheenoe lt 25 seems to hit a wall at 30 mph. It almost requires 2x the max rated HP for a 10 mph gain.


----------



## Jigmaster (Aug 24, 2015)

I have the newer Mercury's 25hp efi 4stroke. If you are going for plus 15 hp this is a good choice however the 20 hp Is the exact engine basically just de tuned.= Nissan, Tohotsu and Mercs are all identical....only 40 hp and above are made state side in the mercy anymore. With ethanol fuel two stoke is not a good idea besides there aren't a lot of options these days other than the e-tec. Depending on how often you use it new 4 stroke technology will use 40% less fuel than old two strokes with same hp.... perhaps a 15 hp Suzuki would be a good option if weight is a factor. My neighbor was able to pick one up online and had free shipping too for a pretty good deal.


----------

